# Double 722 Setup?



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Not sure if this would work so thought I would ask. Right now I have a 722 upstairs at my HD TV. TV2 is downstairs in the playroom on Ch73. If I got a second 722 could I put that downstairs and do the following:

1. 722 upstairs feeding HD to upstairs HDTV and TV2 to downstairs SD TV
2. 722 downstairs feeding HD (SD downconverted) to downstairs SD TV and TV2 feeding SD to upstairs HD TV

There is only one coax coming into each room so I don't know if I would have to split it or something.

Basically I want more DVR space but be able to watch programs on both 722s in both locations. 722 downstairs would have a bunch of kids movies we watch upstairs sometimes for "movie" night.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

is the coax joined together like a Cable TV system and I am assuming that this coax is not the same as the one you are using for your Sat Signals to your Dish. If that is the case then the answer would be yes. You can just broadcast TVs output to a different channel. 

Infact if the use case is mainly that downstairs 722 is watched 95% downstairs and upstairs is 95% upstairs then I would keep both 722 in single user mode and you can still output TV1 to a channel of your choice. The downside to this configuration is that both Sets would be able to see what each other is watching at a given time and that could present some issues.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes you can do that, in fact I do the exact same thing with a 722 and a 625. I'll diagram it for you.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

ok, the first time i came back to this thread, my other post wasn't there so I posted the same thing again...now it is...weird...


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

Ron Barry - I think I understand your question and the answer is the coax is the sat signal to the dish. It is an older house that was remodeled and everything got ripped out (no cable). My Dish install looks (I can go out tonight and try and get more specifics but hopefully this is enough info) to be direct rather than tying into cable. In other words, coax from dish runs along side of house to hole in wall coming into livign room where TV1 (HD and 722) is. Right before the hole there is a diplexer/splitter? so the coax form the dish is rerouted, one into the living room and the other continues along the side of the house around to the side and enters the wall going into the playroom downstairs. That is TV2 set to Ch73. Is this enough info to get any more of an answer?


Puckwithahalo - Will you be posting the diagram or PMing me.

Basically I want to do this but don't want to call out the tech if it is not possible.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

dbrakob said:


> Ron Barry - I think I understand your question and the answer is the coax is the sat signal to the dish. It is an older house that was remodeled and everything got ripped out (no cable). My Dish install looks (I can go out tonight and try and get more specifics but hopefully this is enough info) to be direct rather than tying into cable. In other words, coax from dish runs along side of house to hole in wall coming into livign room where TV1 (HD and 722) is. Right before the hole there is a diplexer/splitter? so the coax form the dish is rerouted, one into the living room and the other continues along the side of the house around to the side and enters the wall going into the playroom downstairs. That is TV2 set to Ch73. Is this enough info to get any more of an answer?
> 
> Puckwithahalo - Will you be posting the diagram or PMing me.
> 
> Basically I want to do this but don't want to call out the tech if it is not possible.


Modulate tv2 out on 722#1 to ch.73 (or whatever you want to really)
Modulate tv2 out on 722#2 to ch.83 (or whatever you want to as long as it is different than the other receiver.)

Set the tv at 722#2 to whatever you modulated 722#1 tv2 out to. Set the tv at 722#1 to whatever you modulated 722#2 tv2 out to. If there are any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## forya (Aug 17, 2008)

is the downstairs tv SD and the upstairs HD?
If that is the case you would want to use the HDMI or Component out of the Dish box (TV 1) upstairs into the tv and the coax out of tv 2 (output of dish box 1 upstairs) would run to the downstairs tv

Then on dish box 2 (located downstairs probably), you would want to send a HDMI or component to TV1 upstairs and hook tv2 output of the dish box to a Composite (Yellow red white) in to the SD tv downstairs.

Then you will have HD upstairs, and SD downstairs and be able to access both receivers from both Tvs


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> is the downstairs tv SD and the upstairs HD?
> If that is the case you would want to use the HDMI or Component out of the Dish box (TV 1) upstairs into the tv and the coax out of tv 2 (output of dish box 1 upstairs)
> 
> Then on dish box 2 (located downstairs probably), you would want to do the same, Send a HDMI or component to TV1 upstairs and hook tv2 output of the dish box to a Composite (Yellow red white) in to the SD tv downstairs.
> ...


The only drawback to that is expense. I agree that it would give the best picture quality all-around, and if he's got the money to do that, I say go for it. However, he can probably do my setup using only existing cabling with the exception of a second line in from the dish for the second receiver. Even then, depending on how the current wiring is, he may not even need another wall penetration for that.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

puckwithahalo - thanks for the diagram. Maakes sense to me now that I can see it. I'll probably give it a try soon.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

big thing is the two tv 2 outs have to be modulated to different channels or they'll interfere with eachother. Good luck, and if you have any problem with it, let me know.


----------



## alangant (Jul 25, 2005)

Or, put both receivers next to the HD set, using HDMI or component to that set for all HD feeds, and coax down to the SD set. You probably can even get the UHF remove for one or both of the 722s to work from the SD set location. (I haven't done this, but you can even use the coax to back-feed the UHF remote antenna; surely one of the experts on this board can provide the details.)

I have 4 DVRs (722, 622, 501, and 508) in one room, going into a Yamaha AV receiver, and use a secondary output of the receiver to feed SD to a remote SD TV. Of course, a Harmony remote is essential for this combination!


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Or, put both receivers next to the HD set, using HDMI or component to that set for all HD feeds, and coax down to the SD set. You probably can even get the UHF remove for one or both of the 722s to work from the SD set location. (I haven't done this, but you can even use the coax to back-feed the UHF remote antenna; surely one of the experts on this board can provide the details.)


Yes, that would work too...time for another diagram lol


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

alangant said:


> Or, put both receivers next to the HD set, using HDMI or component to that set for all HD feeds, and coax down to the SD set. You probably can even get the UHF remove for one or both of the 722s to work from the SD set location. (I haven't done this, but you can even use the coax to back-feed the UHF remote antenna; surely one of the experts on this board can provide the details.)
> 
> I have 4 DVRs (722, 622, 501, and 508) in one room, going into a Yamaha AV receiver, and use a secondary output of the receiver to feed SD to a remote SD TV. Of course, a Harmony remote is essential for this combination!


That's why I use these boards. Everyone thinks differently. This actually sounds like it may be easier. I could leave my current DVR just the way it is in dual mode for kids to use downstairs (SD) and us to use occassionally upstairs (HD) for family movie night. The other 722 I could use on the upstairs HD TV in single mode.

Quick question and I may have to look up more details tonight if needed. The current coax out of the dish goes to a splitter(?) which then sends one coax into the 722 upstairs and one coax downstairs to TV2 (that coax comes out of the wall into another splitter which has an antenna for the remote and a coax going to the TV). What would I need to do in order to add another 722 upstairs with no functionality for TV2 downstairs? Could I just split the coax going into the current 722 into 2 coaxs, one for each 722?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

No. You can't split the feed from the dish to the receiver. You must use a dish switch to do that. Each receiver must have its own connection either to the dish or to a switch so it can control which LNB it receives the signal from in order to switch from one sat to another depending on the channel you change to.

The thing that splits the single cable into both tuners of the receiver is not a normal splitter so don't be confused by that. It is a special seperator device made for that purpose.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

dbrakob said:


> That's why I use these boards. Everyone thinks differently. This actually sounds like it may be easier. I could leave my current DVR just the way it is in dual mode for kids to use downstairs (SD) and us to use occassionally upstairs (HD) for family movie night. The other 722 I could use on the upstairs HD TV in single mode.
> 
> Quick question and I may have to look up more details tonight if needed. The current coax out of the dish goes to a splitter(?) which then sends one coax into the 722 upstairs and one coax downstairs to TV2 (that coax comes out of the wall into another splitter which has an antenna for the remote and a coax going to the TV). What would I need to do in order to add another 722 upstairs with no functionality for TV2 downstairs? Could I just split the coax going into the current 722 into 2 coaxs, one for each 722?


Yay diagrams...


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

I love diagrams!


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

I like colors lol


----------

